# meldahl



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hit meldahl dam tonight about 4:30 thought i would give it a shot before all the rain starts... water level was about 15 foot which is pretty low... unfortunately they were dredging the lock approach on the down river side... there were 3 barges and a dredge in there working, they had the river churning but still fishable... managed one nice sauger on a jig but never got a hit on minnows did catch 2 skipjacks but did not really see them chasing minnows as a matter of fact did not see any shad or shiners.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

DAVELEE said:


> hit meldahl dam tonight about 4:30 thought i would give it a shot before all the rain starts... water level was about 15 foot which is pretty low... unfortunately they were dredging the lock approach on the down river side... there were 3 barges and a dredge in there working, they had the river churning but still fishable... managed one nice sauger on a jig but never got a hit on minnows did catch 2 skipjacks but did not really see them chasing minnows as a matter of fact did not see any shad or shiners.


Were you inside the lockway ,or outside ?


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Good question. Would love to be able to fish in there again


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i was on the bank just about even with the end of the wall... i am not sure how well they are enforcing the no fishing in the lockway these days but the day i was there you could not have fished because of the dredging operation... would be interesting to know how the dredging affected the fishing up through the lockway with all the sand they removed i... was there about 3 hours and the probably dumped 30 barges (smaller ones not the normal sized coal barges) of sand ... they took the sand from the lockway around the wall to where the no boats buoys are in the middle of the river and dumped them


----------



## Bob Johnson (Jul 12, 2020)

DAVELEE said:


> hit meldahl dam tonight about 4:30 thought i would give it a shot before all the rain starts... water level was about 15 foot which is pretty low... unfortunately they were dredging the lock approach on the down river side... there were 3 barges and a dredge in there working, they had the river churning but still fishable... managed one nice sauger on a jig but never got a hit on minnows did catch 2 skipjacks but did not really see them chasing minnows as a matter of fact did not see any shad or shiners.


We are going there on the Kentucky side Saturday morning to give it a try. Last month caught a couple of nice eating blues


----------

